# Wanted Tunisian spur thigh female please



## Delitrav (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi i am new and this is my 1st post, please be patient. I am looking for a female tunisian spur thigh, any age. I already have these and i know how to keep them and give them a loving home. I live in Essex but i will travel to kent or london. Or if you know of a good cheap reliable courier.

Good price paid.

Thanks kate


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Kate:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Kate!


----------

